# WonderFest is Over!



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Howdy Y'all, 

In another thread here I got myself to thinking - somewhat of a conundrum as I'm not exactly known for my thinkin' abilities - on the subject of WonderFest. I've been twice in the past - '04 & '05 - tho had wanted to make the last three years. I have every intention of making it this year provided Uncle Sam cooperates w/me and was wondering who else here has plans of attending? 

I know that Andy/Prince of Styrene II (shared some time in the Make & Take room w/him), Jim / Aaronax, Troy / Fluke (tho I never got to meet him), Rob /Carson Dyle and a few others have been in the past - mostly other folks whom I've never met tho know of thru these and other forums. 

So, who else intends to go this coming WonderFest 2007? 

For those who don't know and are curious, here's the homepage: WonderFest


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Griff,

I'll be there again but it shouldn't make any difference to you who will be there. Come anyway just for the experience.

Besides, don't you owe me a beer? If so, you have to come.

Did I mention that it's only *247 *days to Wonderfest?

Jim


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll be there, but you prolly figured that.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Last year was my first time, I had an absolute blast, and will definately be back next year.

Can't recommend it strongly enough, you'll have a blast, Jeff!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I hope to go next year too. It was a lot of fun (except for the part of coming home with not as many models... ). Besides, I think I owe you a beer.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Arronax said:


> Griff,
> 
> I'll be there again but it shouldn't make any difference to you who will be there. Come anyway just for the experience.


 Exactly! It's sorta like a combination of a high school/family reuninion - but where you *like* the people who'll be there! - and model show all rolled up in to one awesome event. The best parts for me are the socializing and Dealers Room. I mean, lookin' at all the kewel models that other folks bring is a definite bonus, but putting faces and usernames together is DaBomb, as well as buyin' folks a drink. 

Seeing the models upstairs in the show room, as well as all the extra classes and such is great, too. I'm mostly there for the fellowship, tho. 


> Besides, don't you owe me a beer? If so, you have to come.


Ugly Shirt Friday, brother! It happened this year _even tho I wasn't there_! My proxy for the Non-Event was George "Nebulaclass 269" Seletas and his lovely wife Marci. I sent George some Fundage and he was buyin' the drinks. 

And for those who don't know what Ugly Shirt Friday is, it's a Non-Event that occurs sometime Friday afternoon in the Hotel Lounge, usually starting around 4:30pm-ish until the Lizard Lounge event that Tracy at Federation Models sponsors on Friday night. The requirement for the event is to show up wearing an Ugly Shirt (Hawaiian Print or something similarly ugly!), walk up to me or someone else wearing an Ugly Shirt, introduce yourself and the drink is on me! It's not an official event and only meant as a sort of ice breaker for the Lizard Lounge event. 


> Did I mention that it's only *247 *days to Wonderfest?


Heh...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I plan to come to my first, next year. Who will be my guide?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

kylwell said:


> I'll be there, but you prolly figured that.


D'Oh! Sorry, Robb! Didn't mean to leave you out! Just tryin' to remember who all posts here regularly that's made it. 

And, of course, LesterFest was sort of a less intense version of WonderFest.  



PhilipMarlowe said:


> Last year was my first time, I had an absolute blast, and will definately be back next year.
> 
> Can't recommend it strongly enough, you'll have a blast, Jeff!


Oh, I know, dude, as I've been before, Scott. Just couldn't make it this year 'cause of the birth of my third child - born 13 May. '04 was my first year to attend. I drove up on Friday and left Monday morning that year and had a blast, but was a bit worn out by Saturday night. 

In '05 I drove up on Thursday and lemmetellya, Friday afternoon and evening was much more relaxed and easier to handle, as well as the entire weekend. No driving-lag to deal with after making the 6 1/2 hour drive up from Arkansas. Plus, a dozen or so of us who drove up Thursday had the evening to hang out for a bit, then those who didn't attend SciFi University had all day Friday to relax and wander about Louisville. I can't recommend enough how arriving a full day early is such a great idea, as well as staying thru to Monday.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I plan to come to my first, next year. Who will be my guide?


Nobody! Ya gotta just wing it like the rest of us did our first time! :lol: 

Seriously, tho dude, there are plenty of folks from the various online forums who'll be there. Just check out pics on my websites WonderFest 2004 Page, as well as Starship Modeler in their "Past Events" section (sorry, don't have a direct link) for pics of more. I'm sure there'll be the usual pre-WonderFest hype here and at other forums where you'll be able to see pics of lots of other folks, as well.

And, of course, you can always make arrangements to meet someone in a specific place sometime Friday or whenever. A bunch of us swap Cell Phone Numbers to make it especially easy to link up.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'm really going to try to make it this year.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

This year I plan on Attending.......It will be my first wonderfest....How much cash should I bring??


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

_All of it!_  


OK Seriously, tho... It depends on what you're willing to spend and/or _have_ to spend. A lot of folks save up all year long just for WonderFest and make it their Big Vacation. That's sorta what I do and know of others who do something similar. 

You can literally, easily drop a grand in that Dealers Room in one day. Hell, I could prolly do it in about two or three _hours_! 

As for the rest, it also depends. You can split a room with other folks. The hotel will allow up to four guests in a room. What you do is get a room w/two twins and then request two rollaway beds. The WonderFest room rate is somewhere around $90 a night for the twins, I think, so you and three buds can split that cost for each night you're there. There's a fairly decent restaurant in the hotel that has nice portions for the asking prices. Each morning is a very well stocked buffet that's all you can eat. 

Any other food places are a bit aways - a mile or so I think are the closest. If you're driving you can always bring an ice-chest and stock it w/lunch meats, soda's and the like to save money. Most folks I know just plan to eat at the restaurant, tho. 

My first year I had about $800 to spend, which included driving up, room costs, food each day, the Anti-Banquet (Sunday evening dinner that a bunch of us go out to instead of going to the regular Banquet that evening) and about $200 for the Dealers Room. On a spur of the moment thing I dropped about $150 Friday night for the first ever Ugly Shirt Friday Non-Event. Last year I had about $500 to spend overall, part of which included about $200 for Ugly Shirt Friday. 

Didn't get to go this year, but plan to next year. I've already got about $200 saved up that's just for the Dealers Room. I'll save up another couple hundred for the DR and then just pull some funds out for the rest of the trip 'cause I'm headin' to The Desert again next month and will have 8 months of Tax Free this year to pull from. Hoping for at least $500 in the Dealers Room in '07.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The-Nightsky said:


> This year I plan on Attending.......It will be my first wonderfest....How much cash should I bring??


As much as you can afford to spend. You can spend a fortune in the dealer room.

Other than that it's not too bad. The hotel isn't cheap, neither is the bar, try not to forget anything (I had to buy a $7 toothbrush!) and bring your own refreshments!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll be there next time, I wanted to go this year but I just couldn't get a certain project finished in time. Oh and thanks for buying everyone from HobbyTalk dinner on the first night Griff, that's really cool of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes, Griff is a Southern Gentleman. He knows how to take care of his Hobby Talk friends!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I REALLY want to go next year... It'll be my first!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

I think you can count on me making it again next year. The suite is already booked. Fluke missed this past show but should be back next year too.

Griff...funny but I would have sworn you got a chance to meet Fluke. I know I met you briefly (not that there's any reason you'd remember) when you were checking out Coby's little Galactica.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Man there where so many folk there I only remember the highlights. Playig with Joe's leetle atomic bomber model, missin' the Griff (and yes, you were missed... had to buy my own beer), talkin' with a whole mess of folks, Bar (Barry, from Scotland), more talkin'... *sniff* I wanna go back.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I heard no beer, next year.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I plan on attending but have two obstacle to clear before I can commit. First is I need to find a job. I was laid off in August, so I have to cross that hurdle and make sure I have enough time off once I get one since next year is also my 25th Wedding Anniversary and I will need a week to take my bride to Hawaii... The second hurdle is my son Chris is getting married next year but the date keeps changing.....


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> I'm really going to try to make it this year.


 
Do or do not. There is no try.





Lloyd Collins said:


> I heard no beer, next year.


 
Without going into a debate on whether Bud Light actually qualifies as a beer, I am deeply shocked at this idea especially since I fly to WF and the TSA would make me check any adult beverages.




rossjr said:


> I plan on attending but have two obstacle to clear before I can commit. First is I need to find a job. I was laid off in August, so I have to cross that hurdle and make sure I have enough time off once I get one since next year is also my 25th Wedding Anniversary and I will need a week to take my bride to Hawaii... The second hurdle is my son Chris is getting married next year but the date keeps changing.....


Ross, I can't quite see what the problem is here. Bring your wife to Wonderfest for your anniversary and tell your son that a wedding on Labor Day weekend is out of the question.

Jim


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

I plan on being there again. It'll make my fourth year in a row. Having been there, I'm not sure I could handle missing one!

I try to increase my participation each year. First year, I just came and observed. Second year, I entered a kit in the contest. Last year, entered a kit in the contest and participated in the pool party swap. This year I plan to enter a kitbash in the contest.

Eric


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

qtan said:


> Griff...funny but I would have sworn you got a chance to meet Fluke.


Unfortunately, no. Someone pointed him out to me, as I recall, but he was "across the way". 


> I know I met you briefly (not that there's any reason you'd remember) when you were checking out Coby's little Galactica.


Yessir, I do recall that at the Pool Party '05, right? That was a hectic couple of hours that evening. I met a lot of folks whom I'd like to have had a few more words with - nothing bad, just good stuff! - but wasn't able to because of the social tide was high for a while as folks came and went. You know how crazy it can get! 




kylwell said:


> Man there where so many folk there I only remember the highlights. Playig with Joe's leetle atomic bomber model, missin' the Griff (and yes, you were missed... had to buy my own beer), talkin' with a whole mess of folks, Bar (Barry, from Scotland), more talkin'... *sniff* I wanna go back.


You shouldn't'a hadta buy yer own! George/Nebulaclass269 had my funds and was supposed to be buyin' everyone who was wearin' an Ugly Shirt a drink - and buyin' all the ladies a drink regardless how purty or ugly their shirts were.  




Lloyd Collins said:


> I heard no beer, next year.


Wha...?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

rossjr said:


> I plan on attending but have two obstacle to clear before I can commit. First is I need to find a job. I was laid off in August, so I have to cross that hurdle and make sure I have enough time off once I get one since next year is also my 25th Wedding Anniversary and I will need a week to take my bride to Hawaii... The second hurdle is my son Chris is getting married next year but the date keeps changing.....


Oh, I thought Chris was already married. I don't think you gotta worry about him putting the wedding date for WF Weekend, tho. That's not exactly the best place or weekend to have a wedding. I mean, can ya imagine the tab at the open bar? And the post-nuptuals dinner cost for several thousand guests?  

I like Jim's suggestion for handeling the Anniversary. I'm sure you're wife won't mind, right?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

drewid142 said:


> I REALLY want to go next year... It'll be my first!


AW, come on Drew...You gotta go. we can swap progress reports on our "Big E's " :wave: 

Mines still in the boxes, so you can get the early lead


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

kylwell said:


> talkin' with a whole mess of folks, Bar (Barry, from Scotland), more talkin'... *sniff* I wanna go back.


I had a few beers with him too, talk about a character!

I can't wait to see next years Fabgear Booth, I have it on good authority AT's gonna wear his homemade Luke Skywalker costume, and if you buy something from his table he'll even let you hold his lightsaber.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Arronax said:


> Without going into a debate on whether Bud Light actually qualifies as a beer, I am deeply shocked at this idea especially since I fly to WF and the TSA would make me check any adult beverages.[/color]


One more reason to drive. Going to see if I can bring some EKU28 next year and it definately qualifies as explosive.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*I Am So Evil!* :devil:

The remark about beer was a cruel joke. Sorry, to upset you. I don't drink beer and such. :freak: 

As for money, I am going to save some of my disability back check for the trip. I haven't been on vacation in 24 years, and really need one! Got to see what models to build and bring next year.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> *I Am So Evil!* :devil:
> 
> The remark about beer was a cruel joke. Sorry, to upset you. I don't drink beer and such.


Next thing you'll tell us that Polar Lights won't have a table next year.

Jim


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey, if I haven't chopped off my fingers, blinded myself, or rendered my lungs useless from some mystery inhalant, I'll do my best to be there. Looks like fun, partying, etc - and there are models there, too!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

not to mention all the hot Wonderfest modeling groupies :drunk:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Arronax said:


> Next thing you'll tell us that Polar Lights won't have a table next year.
> 
> Jim


No, their might be a Polar Light on the table.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> not to mention all the hot Wonderfest modeling groupies :drunk:


Oh, yes... all the modeling groupies.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Wha? We've got groupies? 

Do you mean Franken-Hooker and the Lil' Socker Girls that abuse Snapple Machines...?


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> not to mention all the hot Wonderfest modeling groupies :drunk:


 The waitresses were hot, too... :freak:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> The waitresses were hot, too... :freak:


Some o' Kentucky's finest, no doubt about it<shudder>


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I and the usuall Seattle gang will be there! I will have my 1/32 Colonial Viper and the 1/35 Flying sub.

Hey Goto loco are you going to the 07 Wonderfest? ....sorry to have missed you last year.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Some o' Kentucky's finest, no doubt about it<shudder>


You guys aren't making this decision any easier. 

Speaking of tough decisions, May 25, 2007 is the 40th anniversary of "Star Wars." As fate would have it, the next big "Star Wars" Celebration convention is being held that very weekend. 

Right here in L.A. 

The same weekend as Wonderfest. 

And I've already promised to take my seven-year-old son. And his friends. 

Damn.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Rob, I got two words for you - cloning!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I had a few beers with him too, talk about a character!
> 
> I can't wait to see next years Fabgear Booth, I have it on good authority AT's gonna wear his homemade Luke Skywalker costume, and if you buy something from his table he'll even let you hold his lightsaber.


You'll see Han shoot first.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Wha? We've got groupies?
> 
> Do you mean Franken-Hooker and the Lil' Socker Girls that abuse Snapple Machines...?


Well there's Marci, Tami, Sueanne, Linda, Becky, [email protected]'s wife, Michelle....


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

That would be the 30th Anniversary of SW. It came out in '77, not '67.

M.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I go to WF every year, along with JHeilman and a couple of friends from our neck of the woods, but we never manage to meet any of the folks from the board. This is probably because we come only for Saturday and don't stay the night.

Is there any way to meet up with folks if we're not staying over? Does a gang from the BBS go out for dinner before the movie or something? I can recommend a great Sushi restaurant that we're in the habit of going to on the way to the theatre. Of course, are we even having a movie next year?

M.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

MGagen said:


> That would be the 30th Anniversary of SW.


Oops.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

fluke said:


> I and the usuall Seattle gang will be there! I will have my 1/32 Colonial Viper and the 1/35 Flying sub.
> 
> Hey Goto loco are you going to the 07 Wonderfest? ....sorry to have missed you last year.


Seriously considering it, depending on a few factors that should be hammered out in a couple of months (corrdination with work and other things). Did qtan give you my message?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I would go except that I'm afraid Scott would beat me up


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> Seriously considering it, depending on a few factors that should be hammered out in a couple of months (corrdination with work and other things). Did qtan give you my message?


This time leave the laptop at home! And you know you were the one flirting with our hot waitress, though I must admit she did have a most fetching whinny.


Seriously, when I went to my first Wonderfest last year, it reminded me of a story Richard Pryor told in one of his old concert movies about his first trip to Africa. He talks about what a strange yet comforting feeling it was to look around and realize everybody was just like him.

Wonderfest is like that, only not about looks but because EVERYBODY you talk to is so jazzed about modeling, and science fiction and horror movies. Nobody gives you funny looks when you announce you just scored some rare find, or spent a few hundred bucks in the dealer room. Without hardly trying, I talked to more people about model stuff that weekend than in the rest of my life combined. And the WF crew does a pretty good job of keeping the weekend full, I think El Gato attended every seminar, I had to skip a few for power naps!

And you make some great instant friends. There's a lot of people I look forward to talking to next year, and others I _really_ look forward to partying with again!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

MGagen said:


> I go to WF every year, along with JHeilman and a couple of friends from our neck of the woods, but we never manage to meet any of the folks from the board. This is probably because we come only for Saturday and don't stay the night.
> 
> Is there any way to meet up with folks if we're not staying over? Does a gang from the BBS go out for dinner before the movie or something? I can recommend a great Sushi restaurant that we're in the habit of going to on the way to the theatre. Of course, are we even having a movie next year?


Mark, you have got to stay for more than just Saturday, man! 

Saturday evening, starting at around 5pm - 6pm-ish (not long after the Dealers Room closes for the day) is the Unofficial Pool & Pizza Party and Swap Meet. It's over by the pool, tho not exactly by the pool. It lasts until we're either kicked out by the Hotel Goon Squad or everybody leaves for the night. Last year and the year before I was there 'til like 2am. It's mostly the Starship Modeler crowd, but a number of folks from here are there, as well. 

Anyhow, don't just come up for the day. Make it a weekend long experience, dude! You won't regret it and will actually have the time to meet some folks.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I would go except that I'm afraid Scott would beat me up


Besides the fact I just don't see Scott doin' anything like that any more than I see you doing anything like that, nobody who knows or likes you guys'd let it happen - or likely ever let you forget it should it happen. 

Meh... Ain't no reason for it, anyhow. Just chill, have a drink or three and realize that you're prolly more alike than either of you is willing to admit. :devil: 

Here's a forinstance fer ya's. 

I didn't used to get along w/Scott Hasty or Rob/Carson Dyle. Both of them came up and introduced themselves at '04 - at different times. We shook hands and talked - for all too short a time. It was actually really kewel to be able to say "Y'know what? I'm such a mules behind to let stoo-pid stuff get to me like that and I'm sorry I've been such a fool." Things just went uphill from there.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

El Gato, yep I gave Fluke your message...er, I think I did...er, um, well I hope I did. I KNOW I told him you said hello. 


We've already reserved our suite for next year. Hopefully we can get the same rooms as last time. You guys are welcome to drop by, say hello, shoot the breeze. etc.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> I didn't used to get along w/Scott Hasty or Rob/Carson Dyle. Both of them came up and introduced themselves at '04 - at different times. We shook hands and talked - for all too short a time. It was actually really kewel to be able to say "Y'know what? I'm such a mules behind to let stoo-pid stuff get to me like that and I'm sorry I've been such a fool." Things just went uphill from there.


Funny thing is, I went to that Wonderfest for the express purpose of kicking Jeffrey Griffin’s behind. Fortunately the spirit of forgiveness stayed my hand, and the man was spared some serious hurt.  

HobbyTalk is a great place to talk shop, swap info, and shoot the breeze, but it’s a poor substitute for tossing back a few with your fellow modelers at Wonderfest.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

El gato,

qtan must have blocked it out of memory.....I did get yer message....in fact my nose still hurts....Did ya really tell him to punch me square in the schnozz for not showing up?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Funny thing is, I went to that Wonderfest for the express purpose of kicking Jeffrey Griffin’s behind. Fortunately the spirit of forgiveness stayed my hand, and the man was spared some serious hurt.
> 
> HobbyTalk is a great place to talk shop, swap info, and shoot the breeze, but it’s a poor substitute for tossing back a few with your fellow modelers at Wonderfest.


See! Yet another reason why alcoholic beverages should be shared in moderation, yet mandatory at all diplomatic functions.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it ok to go without being mad at someone?  

If anybody gets me mad, I will just ban them from Wonderfest. As a moderator, I can do that? :jest:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You go ahead and give that a try. I'd pay money to see you do that.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Good way to make some money.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Is it ok to go without being mad at someone?
> 
> If anybody gets me mad, I will just ban them from Wonderfest. As a moderator, I can do that? :jest:


 :lol:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Funny thing is, I went to that Wonderfest for the express purpose of kicking Jeffrey Griffin’s behind. Fortunately the spirit of forgiveness stayed my hand, and the man was spared some serious hurt.
> 
> HobbyTalk is a great place to talk shop, swap info, and shoot the breeze, but it’s a poor substitute for tossing back a few with your fellow modelers at Wonderfest.


Couldn't agree more, the late night beer-fueled conversations about anything were definately a highlight of the event!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

qtan said:


> El Gato, yep I gave Fluke your message...er, I think I did...er, um, well I hope I did. I KNOW I told him you said hello.


 No.. _no_! There was also the super secret code you were supposed to give him! He was waiting for it so that he could build the X-3875 transmodelator! No wonder Kim Jong Il's still with us. And to think I just thought Fluke fell asleep at the switch...



Fluke said:


> qtan must have blocked it out of memory.....I did get yer message....in fact my nose still hurts....Did ya really tell him to punch me square in the schnozz for not showing up?


 Oh, yeah... that too... 



PhilipMarlowe said:


> This time leave the laptop at home! And you know you were the one flirting with our hot waitress, though I must admit she did have a most fetching whinny.


 Hey, I may have been flirty, but I wasn't the one dangling those dollar bills....


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Griffworks said:


> Mark, you have got to stay for more than just Saturday, man!


 I'd really like to, but both JHeilman and I have young families. In my case, the wife's whole far-flung family is always in town Memorial Day weekend for a certain well known auto race. I always feel the heat from her about leaving town for the day when they're all here. But since the reason they're always here on that particular weekend is because of a certain event that only happens once a year, and I'm only absent because of a certain event that only happens once a year, I'm on pretty sure ground. However, pushing Wonderfest into an overnight stay is probably out of the question.

Thanks for the info about the Pizza Party. I'll talk to the guys about making that our dinner this year. 

M.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Maybe you could work something out wherein you stay the whole weekend every other year at WonderFest? You know, make it a fair trade deal...? 

Yeah, I know. Prolly not. Just a thought, tho. 

Oh, and so's ya know, there's really no set time for the Pizza to arrive. They usually try and get it set to be delivered (actually, someone has to go pick it up 'cause we end up ordering something like 20 pizza's!) no later than 7pm. At least, in my past experiences. They ask like $5 a person or thereabouts and it's pretty much all you can eat.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'd love to get to wonderfest if nothing else but to meet you guys!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That'd be great, too! You might check in your part of the region to see if anyone is driving and maybe do a share-ride thing. I've done that once w/a fella from "Planet" Houston, Texas. He was having vehicle reliability problems, so bought a Greyhound ticket to Little Rock. I picked him up at the bus station, put him up for the night and we left out early the next morning for Louisville. I let him drive for about two hours of the trip and sorta napped. Did the same on the way back, IIRC. Was nice nice not making the trip last year by myself, as I'm a boring person to talk to when talking to myself.... :freak:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Great idea Griff, I'll have to keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Resurrecting an old thread.... 

Just called back to The World today and made my reservations for WonderFest. Staying at the Excecutive West and renting a suite. I'll be rooming with Jon/jsnmech and Eric/lakespeed, as well as a possible 4th roomy in Bart/Chief400. I'll be arriving sometime Thursday afternoon and departing Monday morning. 

So, who else is still planning on going? Anyone not sure, but going to do their best to make it?


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

The Wife said we DID NOT go last year - WE ARE GOING THIS YEAR. I said yes dear. She is working on her 3rd model - "The Witch", and plans on bring her 2nd model "Behind The Mushroom Gang" - she used some "Nasty" little gnome from Jimmy Flinstone. I am hoping to have my "Mean Green - Fried Killer" done, with the "Babe".

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll be there, hell or high water.

and ah'm bringing friends...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Still planning to go.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

You better believe I'll be there! 

No Cylon for the model contest this time. Frankly, I haven't a clue what I'm going to do for the show this time around.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I'm a WF regular since '94! I'll be there with money burning a hole in my pocket and my ugly shirt in tow.

Rogue


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

**BUMP!** 

Anyone else planning to attend that hasn't chimed in yet...?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Griff,
I'll be there! I'm furiously working to have stuff finished in time, but I'll be there.


----------



## Trekmanscott (Oct 4, 2002)

I too will be there. No children are due to be born (fixed that permanently :drunk: ), NOTHING else has been planned. The wife's coming along too. She's taking the kids out of town this weekend so I can work on my entries. I tell you that's love.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Griff,
> I'll be there! I'm furiously working to have stuff finished in time, but I'll be there.


Just because you can enter 8 for the price of 1 doesn't mean you have to bring 8, Lou. :freak: 

I'm just trying to finish some small & sturdy stuff that will travel well. And a big robot. Wouldn't be WF without a big robot.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

GRIFF!

I am there, brother, with my buddy Eric Longstreet. We'll be getting there on Thursday night so we can attend Sci-Fi U on Friday.

And we'll both be bringing models to enter into the contest for the first time. Someone mentioned that the hotel isn't cheap. Believe me, $90 a night is nothing. There are two Maryland sci-fi cons I attend annually and we pay $114 to $120 a night.

Looking forward to hanging out with some of you folks and seeing you again, Jeff.

Hey, Carson Dyle! Hope you can make it man. I love talking vintage films. Maybe someday I'll meet you, too, Philip Marlowe!

Phil


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kanaan said:


> GRIFF!
> 
> I am there, brother, with my buddy Eric Longstreet. We'll be getting there on Thursday night so we can attend Sci-Fi U on Friday.


Kewel news, Phil. Do you guys know what time, approximately? 


> And we'll both be bringing models to enter into the contest for the first time. Someone mentioned that the hotel isn't cheap. Believe me, $90 a night is nothing. There are two Maryland sci-fi cons I attend annually and we pay $114 to $120 a night.


And it's cheaper the more folks you've got in your room. I've got a suite reserved for four nights. The total comes to $1,080 before taxes, but breaks down to about $150/4 nights each for 7 of us. $150 for four nights at a hotel like the Executive West is CHEAP! Especially since it's not like you'll be doing much more than sleeping in the room portion of the suite. I imagine we'll have lots of folks passing thru our room, too, as I already know of a bunch of folks looking for a Central Meeting Point. 


> Looking forward to hanging out with some of you folks and seeing you again, Jeff.


Same here, Phil.  


> Hey, Carson Dyle! Hope you can make it man. I love talking vintage films.


Unfortunately, Carson/Rob won't be making it. He's got a pre-planned family event that he'll be attending that weekend in L.A. Sounds like he'll have _almost_ as much fun as we will, tho! 


> Maybe someday I'll meet you, too, Philip Marlowe!


I'm looking forward to meeting Scott, too. He hooked a bunch of us up with some awesome care packages. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Even splitting a regular room isn't bad, imho. It worked out to $135 apiece when El Gato and I split a room last year.

I get in early Friday afternoon, so I'll definately catch you guys in the lounge. As much as I'd love to attend Sci Fi U, ain't no way the wife is going for having both boys alone for five days Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> Kewel news, Phil. Do you guys know what time, approximately?
> 
> Jeff--
> 
> ...


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

We'll be driving in from Denver.

Loooong drive.

But we get to have Steak & Shake on the way (woohoo!).


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK I was just curious to know appxromiately, as a bunch of us are going to be there Thursday night and I thought I'd make sure you knew we were going to try and make dinner plans somewhere outside the hotel. However, we'll likely already be gone and possibly even back by 9pm-ish.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Who from HobbyTalk is going to Wonderfest?*

HOLY FRACK! I can not spell....GOOD GRIEF!....I sent in a request to have my title for this thread fixed. Whats Hobbtalk? :tongue: 

Who's gonna make it to Louisville Ky this year?

Because of a nice tax return I getsta go!  and my Lunar Flying sub will be finished just in time! I look foward to seing sum Hobbytalk pals! This makes it my 3rd pilgrimage.





*At this point, the earlier thread is merged to this thread - JWG*


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Fluke,
I'll be there! I'm even participatin' in the Sci-Fi U. Speakin' and learnin'

I'll look for you there!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

There's already a comprehensive list on another Hobby Talk thread (SFM) but it's always nice to say, once again, I'll be there!

Jim


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OOPS....didn't see that thread.

*MODERATOR! *Feel free to close this thread all together.

Thanks.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

No worries, Troy! Lookin' forward to meetin ya's! You need to get in touch w/me at WonderFest, too. There's a bunch of us getting a suite that's sure to be one of the many stop-in spots of the 'Fest.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Sorry Guys! Looks like you'll have to put up with Chris and I for another year, and to make matters worse, it looks like my father is coming with so that means three generations of Ross' will be there.... Can you handle it!!! Dad is an avid modeler, mostly aircraft, but wanted to come with to see what all the hub bub is about. That and he's legally blind so getting a change of scenery will be good for him and Mom.

We will be traveling on Thursday and should arrive around 5-6pm, then Chris and I will probalby be working Sci-Fi U on Friday, then the usual on Saturday and hit the road early on Sunday to avoid all the Memorial Day traffic.

We'll look forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Living in KY means I'll be there!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Griff...Thanks for the repair work!  

COOL! This is going to be a killer year for Wonderfest! Lots of nifty new kits too!


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

ill be there too! just got my PTO approved and I even get to help out at sci-fi U this year! I should have a SS buck rogers Star Fighter and a 2 foot viper for the show, if I can gets Matt's okay my refit will be there too


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Because of medical and other unforseen bills, I not going to make it. 

So when everyone is have a good time, this grumpy moderator, will have his own fun.  :devil:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I guess that means there will be no posting of pics from the Cultman suite  

Sorry you can't make it


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I won't be there with bells off!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Wouldn't miss it. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

John....one of these days your gonna make it to Wonderfest.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's bad enough I have to fly to the south twice a year to visit family. I ain't doin' it a third time for _nothin'_!

No offense meant to anybody, of course.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Since you are working SFU, I have a question. 

I haven't been to Wonderfest in a few years but the last time I was there in '04, I remember that there was a table set up in Sci-Fi U where people brought models to display during the day. 

At the time, I thought only the people working Sci-Fi U were allowed to do this but I want to ask, can anyone who is attending the seminar bring a model or two??

Thanks.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

I will be there with some spare parts to donate to the poolside swap meet and with models for the contest. See you there...


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

What is Sci Fi U exactly?


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

REL said:


> What is Sci Fi U exactly?


 It is an all-day (roughly) seminar on various aspects of model building that occurs on the Friday before Wonderfest. There is an additional fee for attending and you typically walk out with a free model kit at the end.

Topics vary from year to year and can include lighting, puttying, decaling, painting, weathering, glues, casting in resin, etc, etc. It's a good time. There is a lunch break.

I'll be there!


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I would like to go but unfortunately I will be unable to attend. Would love to show off my Nostromo/Refinery scratch build. I need someone to do me a favor.....since Bob Burns is going to be there can someone remember to ask the guy what happened to the original 8 foot Refinery miniature. He had it at one point and I've emailed him several times but I get no response. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again, John.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's also usually sponsored by Tracy of FedMods and Steve Iverson of CultTvman.com. Several fairly well known folks in The Community are the instructors. The instructors take a table of "students" - usually four or five - and teach an aspect of modeling for something like an hour or so. Some of the instructors have included Joseph C. Brown (mostly at Starship Modeler), Tracy Brownfeld (FedMods), Jeffrey "JT Graphics" Waclawski and Terry "TER-OR" Miesle (mostly of Starship Modeler). The entry fee is generally ~ USD$25-$30 and they cover subjects such as basic construction, scratchbuilding, painting, weathering and other related areas. The subjects taught change from year to year, I believe. 

Entry information is also given at FedMods at some point prior to WonderFest, so check that site every couple days or once a week. Space is usually, understandbly, limited for classes. Classes also usually start at either 8am or 9am and run 'til roughly 4pm, I think.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Griff and Rel--

Funny, I usually give much more explicit answers to questions. Sorry for my less than informative reply. Jeff, I think you've seen examples of my long-windedness in emails. Must be this two week head cold that is melting my brain.

But I digress! It really is awesome to meet guys like Brownfield and even Dennis from Starcraft because they also bring samples of upcoming resin kits which is very cool. The one year, Tracy brought a sample of a huge solid resin Prometheus from Voyager. I forget the scale but it was massive.

John Eaves brought the original model of the Phoenix from First Contact which, if memory serves, was what Franklin Mint used to make their product.

So yes, please keep checking culttvman, starship modeler and federation models sites for more info.

I learned some cool stuff at SFU and I definitely think that it is worth the fee. Heck, you walk away with a free model kit that is worth at least half the fee. Better, you leave with information to improve your model building skills that is PRICELESS!

Wow, that sounded like a commercial.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

John P said:


> It's bad enough I have to fly to the south twice a year to visit family. I ain't doin' it a third time for _nothin'_!
> 
> No offense meant to anybody, of course.


I've always thought that if JP actually made it to WF, the WF people would have him as a featured guest with a table signing autographs.

C'mon, John, it's one lousy weekend and your fans are just dying to meet you.

Jim


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I know why John will not go.... I know its not the money!...MR every Trumpeter kit released!  

1. Because he's really a woman dressed up as a male modeler.

2. Those are not pics of his builds.

3. Those famouse pics of his basement are really the local hobby shops store room.

 :tongue:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Barring any unforeseen circumstances, I'll be there.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Just don't loose your barrings!  :freak:


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

New Zealand will be there.
Well, me anyway


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I'll be there for the day on Saturday. 

M.

"In the spring a young geek's fancy lightly turns to thoughts of _*Wonderfest!*_"
--with apologies to Lord Tennyson


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

fluke said:


> I know why John will not go.... I know its not the money!...MR every Trumpeter kit released!
> 
> 1. Because he's really a woman dressed up as a male modeler.
> 
> ...


Do I detect a little taunting, Fluke?

Jim


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I'll be there!


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Pretty much what Jeff said....

The tables are not limited to instructors, they are there for anyone to share something they've done or are working on. I usually bring my stuff there because I don't hang around on Sundays, I leave early to avoid the Memorial Day traffic. That means that I don't enter my kits in the contest. I did one year...

My son Chris and I will be there again Thursday through Sunday morning....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Gato Loco!!

Alraight dude! I owe you a drink for not showing up last year! :hat: :drunk:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

ULP!....,
I just called to get my room to find out they they are sold out!
There may be some rooms opened back up afterApril 23, but I might be SOL with SRO.

Any body have a nice corner of the room they're not using?

Hey, they don't call me "dummy" for nuthin'


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Did you ask specifically for the WonderFest block of rooms, Lou? I ask 'cause several folks at SM have encountered similar situations and posted about it only to find out they just asked for a regular room that weekend. If you specify WF, then you might have better luck.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Griff,
that's odd. I did the opposite and asked for the Wonderfest block and that's what they said was gone. I'm going to try again tomorrow and see about just asking for "any" room.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, dang. I'd offer up some space in my suite, but we've already got it pretty much packed w/seven of us. You might try posting at SM's WonderFest forum to see if anyone has space in a room. I think that *Pat Amaral* was lookin 'for a roomy at one point.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*I'm INN, sorta*

I got a Smoking Room and by that I don't mean "it's a SMOKIN' Room!" at the Executive Inn across the street.

I'm to keep randomly calling back to see if there are any cancellations at the main building

but if all else fails, I'll be across the street


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

If you've stayed at the Executive West, you'd know that "across the street" is sometimes closer than a room in the Exec West!

Jim


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lou, 

Check out this thread at Starship Modeler: I have room for one. Pat Amaral (his real name) is a great guy. I roomed w/him at my first WonderFest in 2004. If the room is still available, you'll enjoy his company, I'm sure. Threads a little old, tho, so the room might no longer be available. Can't hurt to ask, tho!


----------



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

see you all there... flight booked .

stargazer


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Hey Stargazer, looking forward to seeing you there. I promise that I might not talk about the cricket...


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

In case you didn't notice yet, Federationmodels.com has posted info about Sci-Fi U including registration. I just signed up tonight! Cost is $25, which hasn't changed in years (which is nice). 

The focus seems to be on airbrushing this time around as well as weathering, Aztek Dummy's templates and more. 

I may bring one or two models to display on the back tables during the seminar.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

I found out that I could get the time off and the funds were available for a Wonderfest trip this year. I tried to book a room at the Hotel and they were all booked up.  Well maybe 2008.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Is it just you coming, Chris? If so, something might could be arranged if you don't mind having (a) roommate(s). I might could squeeze you in the suite I've got if you don't mind sleeping on a pull out sofa bed.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

I would take you up on the rack in a heartbeat but the whole family was looking forward to the trip. I've calmed down my son by saying we'll go to Disney World instead. Drink a cold one for me and think of me wearing a Hawiian shirt and hanging with Donald & Goofy.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewelness. Hope that y'all have a good time. We did a family vacation out to San Diego and made a trip up to Disneyland. It was a blast! I didn't bring an Ugly Shirt, tho.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Grrr....  I can't go  ....I will miss seeing everyone  !


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Damn! It's in Louisville! Just up the road from Ft. Knox...and I'm in cycle (currently training new Soldiers). This always happens...

Could be worse...last time I got sent to Iraq.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Every year that I tried to attend WonderFest prior to 2004, Uncle Sugar sent me someplace or arranged to have some sort of Unit/Wing Inspection - usually an ORI (Organizational Readiness Inspection). I'd been trying to go since '96 and FINALLY was able to finagle the trip. I wasn't at all disappointed, lemmetellya! 

If you can sneak away for a bit, try. Not sure what sort of schedule and reg's govern your being an instructor, but it's well worth the trip up to Louisville. If nothing else, two of us are planning to hit the Class Six at Ft Knox late Thursday afternoon. Mayhap we could arrange a meeting....


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Don't know how I missed this thread.

But my daughter and I will be there.
Still working feverishly on contest entries.
Just shelved one last week as there is no way to get it done in time.
Still working on 2 other new kits, and reworking several kits that were done a while ago. With the deal on entries this year I want to show off as much stuff as I can.

And I really plan on checking out the pool party this year.
I have thought about it in years past but something else always ended up getting my attention.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

My plans for wonderfest are sitting at home wishing I was there....

And waiting.....kinda patiently...for you guys to post pics...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> I know that Andy/Prince of Styrene II (shared some time in the Make & Take room w/him), and a few others have been in the past - mostly other folks whom I've never met tho know of thru these and other forums.


I'm going this year, Griff!! The wife & I will be doing M&T again this year! (Love helping the noobs & the kids!) I asked to be in the early afternoon, after the rush of the initial dealers' room opening. Hopefully that won't conflict with any talks I want to attend.

We'll be driving up late Thursday night & leaving Monday morning. SSM member *Scotaidh *& I are teaming up for "Iron Modeler" in the pool area Friday night, I believe it is. (We're looking for a third to round out our group if anyone is interested.) Hopefully I'll have two contest entries, my R2 Van & the "Tri-Foil Trainer" from Darkstar. I'm also thinking of entering my Action Class & the Detroyat I built. The Dutchess will also have a kit entered! Maybe she'll squeal again after getting her award like she did in '05! :lol:



Nighteagle2001 said:


> My plans for wonderfest are sitting at home wishing I was there.... And waiting.....kinda patiently...for you guys to post pics...


Don't worry, Chief. You know I'll come home with a chip-full of pics!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*possible room open if you're quick*

Guys,
Thanks to Griff's kind offer, I no longer need the room I had reserved across the street at the Executive Inn, so I just called and cancelled it.

I don't know if they have a waiting list and will assign it, or if you can call in and reserve it, but I thought I'd give a heads up

Lou


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Just 30 days left 'til the Unofficial Start of *WonderFest* which kicks off with SciFi University on Friday morning, which is sponsored by *Federation Models* and *CultTVman*. For more information, go to Federation Models and click on "What's New". Admission is a very reasonable $25 per attendee, but space is limited so get registered today.

Tracy at FedMods is also hosting Denise Crosby at WonderFest. 

Friday afternoon in the Executive West hotel lounge is the Unofficial Ugly Shirt Friday event, sponsored by yours truly. It starts around 4pm and runs up to 7pm. Just wear an Ugly Shirt - something in the theme of a Hawaiian Print Shirt, but it doesn't have to contain flowers - , look for the crowd of folks wearin' Ugly Shirts, ask for me and I'll buy your first adult beverage of the night. 

Friday evening at 7pm is The Lizard Lounge event, sponsored by *Federation Models*. Free beer is provided 'til the keg runs out and there's a pay bar, as well (or has been in years past) for those who prefer a more robust libation. 

You'll also be able to purchase tickets for WonderFest at some time Friday evening - usually around 5pm, IIRC. They'll have a register area set up across from the door to the Dealers Room. I highly recommend the Early Bird Special for those who dislike large crowds, want to do your best to get your hands on that new release kit which has you chompin' at the bit, you're lookin' for a special OOP kit that just might be at one of the dealers tables or you would just prefer to stroll thru the Dealers Room at a more casual pace. You'll also be able to pick up model contest registration forms. Go to *WonderFest* for more information. 

The event itself kicks off Saturday morning and runs 'til about 5pm. There are a number of different demo classes throughout Saturday and Sunday, you'll have to consult the official handout schedule once you get one. They're usually very informative. Also be sure to check to see if there are any special events that are centered around any of the guests. Two years ago Andrew Probert gave an hour-long talk on the studio models that he's built over the years that was very insightful. 

Don't forget to stop by the Make It & Take It booth to see who's there that you might know. If you've got some free time, you might even check w/the folks in charge to see if you could volunteer an hour or so to help out a child or young adult who's interested in buliding a model, but has never done so before. They get to take the model home that the child makes. 

There are a plethora of other Unofficial Events that take place throughout the weekend, as well. Saturday night there's the _Unofficial Pool & Pizza Party and Swap Meet_ which starts anytime after the main WonderFest events end for the day - usually around 5pm to 6pm. It runs for quite a few hours, oft-times going 'til after midnight. At some point Saturday evening - usually kind of early - money is taken for Pizza then some blessed soul places an order and goes to pick it up. The variety of pizza is usually very well chosen with something for everyone's taste. The rest of the evening for this event is a near-chaotic time for hanging out and BSing w/your fellow modelers, tho there's the Resin Drop at some point. 

In the past, there has also been a Movie or some other event on Saturday evening. CultTvman usually has something planned at some point during the weekend, as well. Check his table for more information on what he might have up his sleeve. 

Sunday, usually in the mid-to-late afternoon is the Awards Presentation. After that is the Official WonderFest Banquet, which I believe starts at 6pm, but please be sure to consult the WonderFest schedule of events for the actual start time, as well as costs and registration. 


And there you go. If anyone else can think of anything that I've left out, please feel free to mention it!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Really looking forward to this*

In the past couple of years I 've been more of a "fly on the wall' but this year I'm eager to get out there and get more involved with meeting folks and participating in more of the activities.

Firstly, I suppose that since I'm rooming with Griff, I'm going to have to find me an ugly shirt.  

I'm going to be running my mouth at the Sci-Fi U about my templates, so if anybody has any questions that they'd like answered or topics they'd like to see addressed, let me know and I can have something prepared. 

I'll probably have some of my finished ships and such at the Lizard lounge.
My schedule won't allow me to enter anything officially cuz I won't be able to stay thru Sunday so I'm (unfortunately ) out of the sunday activities

but anyone who knows me that the only pizza I don't like is the pizza that's out of reach.  

I've only got three more projects to complete between now and then :freak:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, you're gonna have to get an Ugly Shirt or you'll never live it down. 


BTW, I'm even more stoked than just a few days ago. Wife and I just went and purchased a new vee-hickle! A 2007 Hyundai Veracruz. Sort of a cross between a Minivan and an SUV. LOTS of leg room, can seat 7 adults comfortably & still have plenty of cargo room, great gas mileage, TONS of extra's and some of the best Warranty's for a vee-hickle that I've ever seen. LOVE this thing!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

UGLY SHIRT? I'll have you know that COOL Hawaiian print shirts are my daily uniform! It'll be my first Wonderfest.... I'm just going to check it out. I'm really hoping to finish a build of my 1/350 Proteus and/or Icarus... but I've been travelling 3 out of 4 weeks for work for the last 5 months... so I'll just do my best. I'm going to show up at the Friday night shindig and look forward to putting some faces to all these posts! I'll wear a nice LOUD shirt. See YA There!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll be easy to spot in the bar, I'm the over-forty heavy guy with glasses!

(only those that have been to Wonderfest will get that!)


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

^ Hitting on those good looking waitresses, no doubt.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> ^ Hitting on those good looking waitresses, no doubt.


I'm bringing extra hay and sugar cubes this year


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm wondering if we'll be blessed with (relatively speaking) good looking female modelers this year. You can tell you're in the presence of one because of the large group of men surrounding her in a concentric ring configuration. That's another one of those that only those that have been to Wonderfest will get it!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I'll be easy to spot in the bar, I'm the over-forty heavy guy with glasses!
> 
> (only those that have been to Wonderfest will get that!)


With the only variations being facial hair or style of glasses. 




El Gato said:


> I'm wondering if we'll be blessed with (relatively speaking) good looking female modelers this year. You can tell you're in the presence of one because of the large group of men surrounding her in a concentric ring configuration. That's another one of those that only those that have been to Wonderfest will get it!


Or Erin the AVES Rep.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Or Erin the AVES Rep.



I'll second that!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Or Erin the AVES Rep.


LOL, You got that right. I've never seen so many guys with such a intense interest with all things putty before in my life.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Gettin' down to the wire! 12 more days 'til Friday, 25 May - which I look at as the unofficial start of WonderFest. I'll be arriving on Thursday, 24 May with four other crazy fella's. Looking forward to meeting folks who can be there Friday afternoon starting around 4:30pm in the hotel lounge for the Unofficial Ugly Shirt Friday Un-Event.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

How ugly does my shirt need to be to gain entry to the Unofficial Ugly Shirt Friday Un-Event?


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

I was wondering that too - would a tee-shirt with a pic of cartoon sheep 'getting it on' qualify?
One of them's got a really goofy look on his face...


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

cireskul said:


> How ugly does my shirt need to be to gain entry to the Unofficial Ugly Shirt Friday Un-Event?


Well... it involves buying some people a beer....


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

You know you are at a sad point in your life when you go out with the specific purpose of finding an ugly shirt and you look on the rack, and say to yourself, hey...I kinda like that one... :hat: 

ugly is in the eye of the other guy


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, I am leaving the decision of what is an ugly shirt up to my wife. She has a better fashion sense than I do. I just build models.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> You know you are at a sad point in your life when you go out with the specific purpose of finding an ugly shirt and you look on the rack, and say to yourself, hey...I kinda like that one... :hat:
> 
> ugly is in the eye of the other guy


It's worse is when you're selection for best ugly shirt is one you wear regularly.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd be more worried an Ugly Shirt that a wife _would_ approve of, personally....


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Actually I don’t think her choice is ugly enough. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

In case anyone missed it.
They updated the site with demo/talk details and times.
http://www.wonderfest.com/daytime.html


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> In case anyone missed it.
> They updated the site with demo/talk details and times.
> http://www.wonderfest.com/daytime.html


Already printed out me a copy & have circled my targets! :devil:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, I already know my must see stuff.

*Greg Nicotero’s Feast of Flesh*
*Shock Theater Tribute with Zacherley & Fiends*
*The Art of Conan! Gary Gianni, Mark Schultz & Wm. Stout*
*Fixing Problem Modeling Relationships *with “Dr. Terry.” 
*Bases and Dioramas* Mike Wallace. 
*Shading with Pastels* David Fisher
*Dancing with the Radioactive Dragon* Mark Vantine
*Oil Washes, Glazes, and Dry Brushing* “Crazy Joe.”

Will have to see if there is anything else I want to squeeze in once I get to the fest and actually see it all laid out on the grids and which rooms they are in.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm definately catching
1 pm Miniature Titans: Pat McClung & John Bruno 
2 pm Bob Burns’ Tribute to Paul Blaisdell 

Bob Burns and Pat McClung's presentation together on _Aliens_ miniatures was my personal fave last year.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> *Bases and Dioramas* Mike Wallace.
> *Shading with Pastels* David Fisher
> *Oil Washes, Glazes, and Dry Brushing* “Crazy Joe.”


I may see you there!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

*Ugly Shirt Friday - The Unofficial Un-Event!*

Don't forget the *Unofficial Ugly Shirt Friday Un-Event*! Unofficial kickoff time will be 1630 hours - 4:30pm to you civilian types. The Unofficial Un-Event takes place in the Executive West Hotel Lounge, which is right next to where the Lizard Lounge Event will take place at 1900 hours (7pm, for you silly-villains). 

This'll be on *Friday*, 25 May, for those who don't yet understand that's its on *Friday.* 

*The Rules* (such as they are): 


1. *Do Not* Talk About Fight Club! 

B. Wear an Ugly Shirt - defined as a Hawaiian Print-style shirt. It doesn't _have_ to have purty flowers and palm trees on it, but it _does_ have to be button down and be along the same "theme" of something colorful and fun. Oh, and it helps if it's something your mother'd never want to see you wearing.  

iii. Look for the crowd of people wearing Ugly Shirts, walk up and introduce yourself, then ask for Griff. You'll get an Adult Beverage of Your Choice on Me.  

d. _Do Not Talk About Fight Club_! 

5. Have fun and watch out for the Land Shark! 

VI. If you're a Chick, you get a free drink whether you're wearing an Ugly Shirt or not. If you're topless (and a CHICK, Jimi!!!), you'll get all the drinks you want. :twisted: 

Any questions? 

No? 

Good. See you there!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Look for me on milk cartons!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> VI. If you're a Chick, you get a free drink whether you're wearing an Ugly Shirt or not. If you're topless (and a CHICK, Jimi!!!), you'll get all the drinks you want.


Griff, thank you _sooo_ much for clarifying that to him!! :freak:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, it's early Monday morning and WonderFest is pretty much officially over. A bunch of us are meeting in the morning for breakfast and then will head our separate way. 

I'll post more in a separate thread about the show sometime tomorrow night after I get back home or Tuesday morning and unpack. Had a blast!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Sorry I had to miss out on Wonderfest, but I did manage to find a wee bit o' modeling fun at this weekend's _Star Wars_ Celebration in L.A. (that's yours truly below with distinguished guests Lorne Peterson and Stormtrooper Elvis). And yes, I wore my old Buck Rogers dress uniform from the late 80's. Go ahead and laugh; at least I can still fit into it.

Cant wait to see pix from the `fest!


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

This will give you a lot of good stuff. http://wonderfest07.paulystuff.com/ RPauly was goin' nutz taking pictures and doing interviews and running webcams all weekend long. Good stuff, cheep.

BTW - Greets, peeps. Figured I'd wander over here from SSM and support my bud Griff and all you folks. 

Da 'fest was exceptional. Any time one gets to see something in meatspace that they did in CGI is ...."a moment."


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice photos, Rob! You look good in the uniform. 

How about this, I just finished watching the Buck Rogers box set, this past weekend.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Welcome WarpeD. Much obliged for the link!

And thanks, Lloyd. It's not every day I get to have my pitcher took with The King in stormtrooper gear. Wearing those dress blues really got me in the mood to re-watch the "Buck" pilot.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice pics, Rob! Looks like you _might_ have had as much fun as we did at WonderFest. 

_Might_.... 

I just sent a bunch of pics to Bob Pauly for his site. Hopefully he got 'em and we'll see 'em in a day or three.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, Jeff.

Fun indeed.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Niiiiiccccee....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jedi Master Dyle, way cool!


----------

